# ATi Radeon driver for Windows Server 2003?



## satsat (Oct 25, 2005)

I have an ATi Radeon X300 PCI-E video card, and have just setup Windows Server 2003, but the only driver provided by MS does not support advanced features (such as dual monitors, TV out...), I also searched ATi's web site and of course got nothing. 

I understand the server OS dislikes those advanced features for the sake of reliability, but...why nVidia supports Windows Server 2003?

Is there any altered Radeon driver does the job? Anyone knows please tell me.

Much thanks.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 26, 2005)

As far as I know, Windows Server 2003 is based off of XP, so it uses XP drivers.  There is some more information about it in a guide I found a while ago:

http://www.msfn.org/win2k3/

Why are you even trying to do that on Windows Server 2003 anyway?  That OS is meant for a server, not a computer you would actually use directly.


----------

